# Unwanted facial hair



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2005)

*Un Wanted Facial hair*

Many women suffer from unwanted facial hair. Often facial hair in women appears first during puberty and then becomes more prolific from the age of 35 +. The main areas it seems to appear are on the lip and chin but many women experience unwanted hair growth on their jaw cheeks and neck area. Worse still is that for some reason, as you get older, so the facial hair seems to get darker and coarser.

Here we list and rate the different solutions for unwanted facial hair in women:





*Shaving* - Fast cheap and easy method of hair removal, but the hairs grow back very quickly and appear thicker. Not recommended for female facial hair




*Bleaching* - Bleaching can make dark facial hair less apparent but it can also make it look like you have fur on your face, especially in the sun.




*



Depilatory creams* - Depilatory creams are a kinder method of hair removal, but can be a bit messy to use and some people react to the chemicals and get pimples







*Plucking* - provides a very clean look to the hair removal site, but it can be painful and time consuming and is often needed daily. Prolonged plucking can damage the skin.










*Waxing* - provides a very clean look to the hair removal site. It's results are longer lasting than the aforementioned methods, but some skins can be very sensitive to it's harsh action




http://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gif*Electrolysis* - You have to be very patient with this one, but if it is done regularly for 1 or 2 years it can result in permanent hair removal

http://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gif*Laser Hair Removal* - By far the best method, producing relatively fast permanent results with 6 - 8 sessions, the only downside is the price

http://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gifhttp://www.be.young.dsl.pipex.com/images/star.gif*Vaniqa* - A great cream to use with any of the above hair removal methods because it actually inhibits the growth of new hairs and ensures the results last longer. Vaniqa is expensive but worth it.


----------



## beautynista (Dec 9, 2005)

hmm...i'm such a skeptic when it comes to hair-inhibiting creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...has anyone tried vanqia or any other similar products?


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 10, 2005)

i have vaniqa, but haven't used on a regular enough basis to honestly say if it works or not.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 10, 2005)

I didn't know this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmm, i`ve heard that using creams/lotions with soy in it are good for less/slower hair growht. Does anyone know where to find soy oil, i had read it somewhere, but where will you find this? TIA.


----------



## audrey (Dec 13, 2005)

I use threading technique on my upper lip and love the results...


----------



## lollipop (Dec 13, 2005)

Aha, thx alot!!!


----------



## charish (Dec 13, 2005)

i tweeze and wax. does tweezing really damage your skin?


----------



## Sofia (Dec 14, 2005)

What product is this???


----------



## Dolphin (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah... threading help alot in removing facial hair..


----------



## breathless (Jan 22, 2006)

well well. i must say, i get three hairs that i see but nobody else sees on my chin. and i get about 2 on my neck. i shave everything once every 3 days. just one swipe of the razor and done. but, i want to get some permanent treatment done with that. i drives me nuts!


----------



## Akansha (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I just bleach my face. Works for me.


----------



## :sugapink: (Jan 31, 2006)

Threading is a good way to remove hair, it hurts abit but it takes longer to grow back, same time as waxing. It feels good when the beautician does it as it feels like a facial.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 31, 2006)

are there any dangerous side effects for laser hair removal?


----------



## Midori (Jan 31, 2006)

Laser works best on dark hairs growing on people with light skin. The reason is that it works by heating up the hair and killing the follicle while not heating up the surrounding skin. The better heat absorption properties of darker hairs helps this work. Grey hairs need to be electrolysed.

I have heard good words said of Lightsheer laser treatment by someone who has tried a few alternatives.

I do pluck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I hope it doesn't damage the skin. I have heard it said a few times that it might, but then when I was at school there were stories of people having their heads blown off after eating a whole packet of space dust in one go after downing a can of coke :icon_lol:

I will laser and electrolyse eventually.


----------



## Sofia (Feb 7, 2006)

Wonder if these methods would work on "peach fuzz" aka Vellus? During the summer when I get darker, you can see a little bit of very light, baby fine hair.

I remember seeing a close-up of Madonna in one of her videos and she had excessive "peach fuzz" all over her face. :icon_eek: I'm sure there's something that can be done for it.


----------



## Brootsiesmom (Feb 7, 2006)

I've become very good friends with my Igia Personal Touch shaver..lol


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never heard of Vaniqua, but it's possible that soy oil may slow down hair growth because oils like castor oil actually promote growth, it sounds like something worth trying.


----------



## babyuv3 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have also used Vaniqua but have not used it enough to see dramatic results. To all the the pluckers...please be careful it will eventually damage your skin. I have been a plucker for years (ingrown hairs on neck) and I am now dealing with a few discolored spots in those areas. :madno: Any advice on what will help the discoloration? I also read on indiaparenting.com that a mild exfoliant at least once a week will help with ingrown hairs.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## JackiG (Mar 25, 2006)

I started laser hair removal last month. I have about 6 hairs on my chin. About 2 years ago my sister noticed a long blonde hair and stupid me plucked it. Over the past 2 years it grew in darker, thicker, and I noticed more hairs. When I went to the laser tech, she told me the worse thing you can do is pluck them, because then they multiply. You find things out the hard way. I can't wait until they are gone for good.


----------



## sherice (Mar 25, 2006)

that vaniga is soooooo expensive....:madno:...wont be trying it anytime soon


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 25, 2006)

I have only six hairs on my upper lip that I'm not fond of. I'd really like to wax or bleach, but it seems like such a hassle for so few hairs. I've been plucking. It hurts, but I only pluck one hair a day so it isn't too bad.


----------



## geebers (Sep 21, 2006)

I used to pluck and it is true- more grow back with plucking. The reason is that hair that is dormant in your skin could possibly get shocked from the hair you plucked next to it or around it and start growing. Basically you "awaken" it. But the same can be said for waxing too.

I am getting laser treatments and I see a huge huge difference. I still have some hair but very little. I used to have a horrible stach. And cant even tell you about the chin hair.


----------



## pageantart (Sep 21, 2006)

I swear by this facial hair removal and so does my MAC artist. She told me about it beofre I was an Avon rep myself. Cheap and works excellent!!!

I use it on my upper lip, cheeks, betwwen eyebrows and sideburns. Plus I have an annoying V on my hairline I do as well. Use it everywhere needed, even bikini area, no stinging or burning, only takes 5 minutes and stays hair free for weeks! I love this miracle!!!

$6.00 and lasts about 3 months or longer, depending on how much you use it and what you use it for, what a steal! If you also have used this post a reply to this thread. I know this is 100% working product so I would be shocked if someone had a bad experience with it.

It's called : SKIN SO SOFT Fresh &amp; Smooth Facial Hair Removal Cream


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 21, 2006)

I was thinking about buying the tweeze! But might consider Vaniqa or laser for my chin hairs.


----------



## Clouded_Storm (Sep 21, 2006)

I started plucking my moustache in about 5 years ago and sometimes I will bleach it after I let it grow back in. The skin there is lighter than the rest of my face (it's been like that since the first time I plucked it so I'm not sure if it is that or if it was lighter in the first place) so I have to use a darker foundation to even it out. If I don't pluck it and bleach it instead, the skin is gray/greenish from the black color coming through from under the skin. I would also like to know is there anything for discoloration?


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 21, 2006)

YES

Laser hair removal can cause permanent scaring or discoloration! I'm not saying this to discourage anyone from trying it; as I am going through the procedure myself. I just want people to know there are risks and you need to be careful when choosing a tech to do your laser treatments.

You need to find the right laser for your skin type and find someone who has experience treating people with your skin type.

I am going to Ideal Image and while I am happy with my progress, if I wasn't in a contract i would go to my dermatologist to have it done.

There is a really good website about laser hair removal - hairtell.com -- there is a forum for you to ask question.

When I was looking into laser treatments over a year ago there was very little information available; so I created my own page about my experience.

Laser Hair Removal Journal - Information, Pictures, Frequently Asked Questions &amp; Clinic Directory

If you have any questions about the process feel free to PM me. -- But I'm not a doctor I can only tell you my experiences.


----------



## Leony (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Jen!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow great info! Vaniqa is *very* expensive. I've never been one for plucking, so my skin is safe in that regard.


----------



## monniej (Sep 26, 2006)

this is becoming more and more an issue for me because of that perimenopause thing. i do all of the above! i tweeze the really fat hairs daily and i wax the little fine hairs about every 2 to 3 weeks. i have tried neet and nair, but didn't like the way it made my face feel afterwards. i would love laser hair removal, but they have to make some real improvements for women of color before i'll take that leap. i've been using mama lotion for hyperpigmentation and the added benefit seems to be that it has slowed down the hair growth! i can live with that for now!


----------



## lklmail (Oct 1, 2006)

Oooh, thanks for all the info - I have a major problem with facial hair because I have PCOS, which puts my hormones all out of whack. For now, shaving is easiest and least stressful for my face (Neet or Nair break me out and waxing irritates the skin....haven't tried going to a salon, just at-home kits). I'm really really sensitive about this issue and don't like to wait for it to grow long enough to wax anyway because I don't want anyone to know! I teach preschool and my kids have asked me, "why do you have a mustache?"

I have always had good success with Avon products, so I'll try that cream. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

Great post! Thanks!


----------



## lklmail (Oct 20, 2006)

I just bought some based solely on this post! Can't wait to try it. Any tips to make it work its best and last the longest possible? I am so tired of dealing with facial hair!


----------



## lklmail (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, I have to say that so far, I'm disappointed in the Avon Fresh &amp; Smooth. I've tried it about 6 times (I've used almost all the tube) and it has only removed a few patches. The patches that it worked on, it worked GREAT, though - a couple of weeks afterwards and still no regrowth - but I don't know what I did on those patches that made it work, whereas the rest of my chin it hasn't. So far, I have only tried it on my lip once - hair there isn't as thick as my chin, so I use a MicroTouch trimmer every few days there and it works fine.

pageantart or other Avon reps reading this - what am I doing wrong? I know the tube says to apply a thick layer, and I have been really glopping it on (hence the almost-empty tube) and that hasn't seemed to help. HELP ME! I REALLY WANT THIS PRODUCT TO WORK! :eusa_wall:


----------



## lklmail (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I used up the entire tube, and only succeeded in making my chin raw. And yes, I followed the directions on the tube to the letter; it just wasn't meant to be for me, I guess.

Luckily, I found a tube of Magic Cream Shave, recommended by someone on another thread in this forum (https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f29...ve#post503249). Found it at Eckerds. Can't wait to try it; I'll report back here after I've used it and let you know how it works!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 15, 2006)

I've tried the Magic Cream Shave twice now; it's strong (don't even try to leave it on past the recommended 6-9 minutes, because it will burn - ask how I know!) It took off some of the hair the first time, and some more the second time, but didn't get all of it on either attempt. But I'll keep trying. It certainly works better on me than the Avon product, and is a lot cheaper too. The worst part about all of this is I've been having to grow the hair out in order to use the cream, which is embarrassing to me. But if it ends up working, I hope it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 18, 2006)

Skin so soft hair removal for $6.00 and lasts you about 3 months. Oh yes. Going to google it now. Thank you.


----------



## FemmeMrbd (Dec 18, 2006)

* I use a depillatory cream..*

It tends to break out my chin but eh...I will break out there with or without the cream.

I sometimes pluck but it all depends on my mood.

The hairs on my chin are not THAT noticeable...only to me in my bathroom...with it's excellent lighting but only in really good light can you tell...and I doubt anyone is seriously checking out my chin.

When I get more money, I am definitley getting laser treatment.


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 18, 2006)

Once in awhile I use the Sally Hanson creme hair remover (I think that's what it's called), and it's just fabulous. The hair grows back slower and finer, and there's no redness at all. I don't have sensitive skin, so that may be why, but I recommend it to everybody. Sally Hanson is your friend.


----------



## gizzysmom (Dec 18, 2006)

the older I get, the hairier I get... :scared:


----------

